# Farci gola



## Churchil

*Farci gola*

Ciao, come tradurreste voi in spagnolo quest'espressione che fa riferimento a qualcosa che a uno piace oltremodo?

Grazie.


----------



## toscano44

*provocar* sarebbe una maniera a dirlo.

"Esa sopa me provoca"


----------



## Neuromante

"Provocar" en este contexto, al menos aquí significaría que te da ganas de vomitar.

Yo la traduciría como "nos es apetecible"


----------



## gatogab

Churchil said:


> *Farci gola*==>Apetecer.
> 
> Ciao, come tradurreste voi in spagnolo quest'espressione che fa riferimento a qualcosa che a uno piace oltremodo?
> 
> Grazie.


----------



## Churchil

Vi metto il contesto in cui si trova messa l'espressione:

_I castelli saranno ricostruiti, isolati, messi in luce; altri edifici sorgeranno: uffici, negozi dalle splendenti vetrine, ristoranti e caffè che offriranno al turista quello che, adesso, *ci fa gola*._

Quello di "_apetecer_" sembra giusto, ma anche credo si perda un po' di espressività. Sarebbe interessante conoscere su cosa si basa l'espressione per avere un'idea più approfondita sulle sfumature che può avere.


----------



## gatogab

Churchil said:


> Vi metto il contesto in cui si trova messa l'espressione:
> 
> _I castelli saranno ricostruiti, isolati, messi in luce; altri edifici sorgeranno: uffici, negozi dalle splendenti vetrine, ristoranti e caffè che offriranno al turista quello che, adesso, *ci fa gola*.*nos interesa*_
> 
> Quello di "_apetecer_" sembra giusto, ma anche credo si perda un po' di espressività. Sarebbe interessante conoscere su cosa si basa l'espressione per avere un'idea più approfondita sulle sfumature che può avere.


----------



## toscano44

Neuromante said:


> "Provocar" en este contexto, al menos aquí significaría que te da ganas de vomitar.
> 
> Yo la traduciría como "nos es apetecible"


 

In italiano dico: "questo gelato mi fa gola"

Mi esposa latina me dice "el dulce que preparaste me provoca" pero entiendo que le da ganas de comerlo, no de vomitar.
Sería bien raro escucharle decir "tu dulce mi es apetecible"


----------



## gatogab

toscano44 said:


> "tu dulce mi es apetecible"


 
Tu dulce me apetece.


----------



## 0scar

Tu dulce me tienta.


----------



## Neuromante

toscano44 said:


> In italiano dico: "questo gelato mi fa gola"
> 
> Mi esposa latina me dice "el dulce que preparaste me provoca" pero entiendo que le da ganas de comerlo, no de vomitar.
> Sería bien raro escucharle decir "tu dulce mi es apetecible"



Deberías consultar con los amigos sinceros tu capacidad culinaria 

Provocar, sin coletilla, se entiende como "provocar... vómito" o "provocar una pelea" según contexto.


----------



## Tomby

Vedete questa definizione:


> *fare gola*: (_pietanza_) apetecer; (_prospettiva_) hacer ilusión.
> © Dizionario Collins compact plus. Italiano-Spagnolo.


----------



## Churchil

Grazie delle risposte, compagni.


----------



## toscano44

Neuromante said:


> Deberías consultar con los amigos sinceros tu capacidad culinaria
> 
> Provocar, sin coletilla, se entiende como "provocar... vómito" o "provocar una pelea" según contexto.


 
 Gracias por el consejo. Sabía que el amor es ciego, sin embargo no creo que afecte al paladar.....

De todas maneras he notado que el sentido de las mismas palabras españolas puede variar fuertemente entre las regiones. Hay palabras que no existen en otras regiones y otras que tienen un sentido bien diferente. Por eso a veces incluso hispanohablantes se encuentran en situaciones embarazosas cuando visitan un otro país hispanohablante.
Entiendo que por lo menos en las islas Canarias y tal vez en la misma España "provocar" se entiende como tu dices. Los Panameños lo entienden evidentemente de manera diferente.
Podría ser fatal para un panameño estar en un restaurante de Gran Canaria y decir al cocinero que el olor de su comida lo provoca. 

Permitan una pequeña desviación que alumbra el problema con una otra palabra:
La palabra "*chicha*" puede tener bien tres sentidos diferentes en Latinoamerica (no sé si se conoce en España):
*Panamá*: una bebida de fruta, no alcolica
*CostaRica, Salvador*: la teta, el seno femenil
*otros paises latinamericanos*: una bebida alcolica hecha de maís 

Recuerdo el caso de un sacerdote salvadoreño que vino en Panamá y quedó bastante confuso cuando una mujer le preguntó durante el primer encuentro con el consejo parroquial se agradecía "una chicha".


----------



## gnapina

io credo che il verbo tentar sia il più indicato perché le altre possibilità fanno perdere un po' il senso del fare gola, in effetti, essendo la gola un peccato, quale espressione migliore di "mi tenta"? Anche perché se dico che algo me apetece intendo dire che "mi va". Fare gola ha una connotazione un po' diversa.


----------



## Churchil

Scusate la digressione.​


----------



## gatogab

> _I castelli saranno ricostruiti, isolati, messi in luce; altri edifici sorgeranno: uffici, negozi dalle splendenti vetrine, ristoranti e caffè che offriranno al turista quello che, adesso, *ci fa gola*._


Por donde la mire, esta frase me parece rara, sobre todo la última parte.
Si spera in una ristrutturazione dove sono coinvolti negozi, ristoranti e caffè (bar?) che offriranno "al turista aquello que, ahora, tienta".
¿Qué significa?
¿Qué hace ese *ci fa gola * con ese *ci?*
Qualcosa non quadra.
Spero non sia la mia testa.


----------



## ursu-lab

Churchil said:


> _I castelli saranno ricostruiti, isolati, messi in luce; altri edifici  sorgeranno: uffici, negozi dalle splendenti vetrine, ristoranti e caffè  che offriranno al turista quello che, adesso, *ci fa gola*._





gatogab said:


> Por donde la mire, esta frase me parece rara, sobre todo la última parte.
> Si spera in una ristrutturazione dove sono coinvolti negozi, ristoranti e caffè (bar?) che offriranno "al turista aquello que, ahora, tienta".
> ¿Qué significa?
> ¿Qué hace ese *ci fa gola * con ese *ci?*
> Qualcosa non quadra.
> Spero non sia la mia testa.



Ci fa gola = fa gola a noi. 

Sono d'accordo con Gatogab: la frase è, comunque, infelice. Un edificio non può fare gola, quindi se ne deduce che si riferisce al "contenuto" delle vetrine, anche se cita perfino i bar e i ristoranti e si potrebbe pensare che a farci gola sono le cose da mangiare. 

Insomma, in realtà, in questa frase c'è scritto che:
- verranno costruiti nuovi edifici;
- tra questi edifici ci saranno dei negozi con delle vetrine;
- ci saranno pure dei bar/ristoranti.
Qualcosa fa gola a qualcuno. Cosa sia quel qualcosa e quel qualcuno è un mistero 


Se il "noi" di "ci fa gola" sono gli abitanti o le imprese edili del paese coi castelli, allora vuol dire che a "fare gola" sono i soldi che arriveranno col turismo e/o con la costruzione.

Altrimenti il "noi" potrebbe riferirsi, in una recensione in una rivista di viaggi, ai turisti frustrati che andavano in quel paese e non trovavano neanche un negozio di souvenir o una trattoria.


----------

